# Facts stall at Newbury?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Are there any plans to have the Facts stall at the Newbury show :?:  

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Er no Don facts stall will not be at Newbury but rally team will be there and the Boss may even show his face on Saturday, come over for a cuppa and a natter  you won't be able to miss us right next to the entertainment tent.


Jacquie


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Can l come too ?

philip


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Er no Don facts stall will not be at Newbury but rally team will be there and the Boss may even show his face on Saturday, come over for a cuppa and a natter  you won't be able to miss us right next to the entertainment tent.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for that.

I might just take you up on your offer as looking at my map we are parked not far from you in the MMM Team Park. It's our first time at Newbury, I hope the weather is kind to us.

I see you have a full turn out, again.

Regards to all the rally team.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Philip,

Yes sure you can kettles always on look forward to seeing you there.



HI Don,

Just looked at met check and its not looking toooooooo promising  but we can but hope.


Jacquie


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> It's our first time at Newbury, I hope the weather is kind to us. Don


Don, it's been brilliant up to now, but this morning it's dropped to 9.3 and grey & windy. Hopefully the nice weather will bounce back, we've had fantastic weather for the last few weeks. I live about 200yds from the one corner of the showgrounds - as the crow flies.

Roger


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ivys,

Now that is handy you being so close Roger can you keep us updated with weather we will be leaving home on Wednesday and arriving at show ground sometime Wednesday afternoon. Hope you will be popping into the show and coming to say hello to us all.


Jacquie


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

I can confirm that there will be weather all over the country next week!  

Hope to see you there. If you need anything for the stand (tools etc.) give me a shout. Same goes for anyone else visiting the show.

Roger


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Roger,

This will be our first visit to the show and I'm wondering what the ground conditions will be like if it's very wet 8O.

Also what's the position on toilets and water points.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I see we have another comedian in our mist whether the weather will be good to us is another matter :lol: 

Strange you should mention tools Roger have you any idea how to fit a Battery Master?


Jacquie


Don ground conditions at Newbury usually not to bad unless the heavens really open. There are toilet by the entertainment tent and toilet emptying there as well.

Jacquie


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Don, I see Jacquie has already answered your question. The only thing I would add is:
1. the ground is fairly level
2. we often see motorhomes and caravans in all sorts of weather
3. in the unlikely event that you do get stuck we have a good 4x4 with a 40mm (diameter, not length) rope  My son wants to test the rope for real so would appreciate you getting stuck
I have always assumed there is fresh water and waste disposal because of the many times we have seen motorhomes and caravans.

Jacquie, fitting a Battery Master is really easy - you just follow these steps:
1. throw away the instructions
2. fit the thing (anywhere, anyhow)
3. wait for the smoke 'n sounds
4. go find that instruction manual
5. follow the instructions
6. call in the experts to fix the mess
On a serious note, I have fitted various items through the years and would suggest that the complexity of this operation depends on what you start with, what you want to keep, what you want to end up with and finally the capabilities of your particular battery master. having said this, I've never actually fitted a battery master - although I know in general what they do and how they work. I expect someone will tell me I'm wrong  

Roger


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Roger,

Thanks, will do my upmost to get bogged down 8O 8O so your son can have a play. I must admit I'm not very good at it though   

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie a battery master has three wires 2 red 1 black 1 red goes to the positive of your habitation battery, the other to the positive of the chassis battery, and the black to the chassis. ie. trace one of your black battery wires back to were it is bolted on to the chassis, undo the bolt and slip it in there.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would you like to do it for me Olley :lol: as knowing me and techie stuff I could end up with no battery :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie what about john? isn't that what you women marry us guys for?  

I can probably do it at Newbury, but have you asked on here if its already built in to your motorhome, my old 2002 Kentucky had a setting on the control panel to allow you to charge the chassis battery or not. 

Olley


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie, you do so much for MHF, So:

Book in at Cornish Farm Touring Parking as my guest (FOC before I get slagged off for touting) and we will fit if for you free of charge as well. I designed the thing so you be safe with us!

cheers

Eddie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, Eddie's offer is compelling 

For the record, find your split-charge relay and connect it there. No need to run separate wires to the batteries then.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Eddie that's very generous of you I will see you at Newbury  
I have been carting this Battery Master around with me from van to van and never got round to fitting it but as the van we have now has to last for a bit might as well have it fitted on it :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Olley John is worse than me :roll: if anything gets bust in our house its me that has to fix it. He's better at making tea though :lol: 



Dave I have no idea where me split charger is that's if we even have one :lol:
anything electrical is beyond me :roll: 



Jacquie


----------

